# M&P 40 pro 9mm conversion barrel.



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

So I ordered a M&P 40 pro and I'm looking at getting a stormlake 9mm barrel conversion. Once installed all I need to is purchase a 9mm m&p standard mag right and I'm good to go?


----------



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

I guess I shouldn't have posted this so early in the morning.


----------



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

Dude I need to swap out the recoil spring for a 9mm one?


----------

